# A layman hypothesis on relativity



## IanMGSmith (Sep 24, 2011)

Einstein was right, nothing CAN go faster than the speed of light!

Physicists at a nuclear research facility in Cern (today) astounded the world with the results of an experiment showing atomic particles called "neutrinos" challenging our understanding of the universe by seeming to travel faster than the speed of light.

Look at this from a layman viewpoint. For something to move, it (usually) must take the place of something else which is occupying the place it wants to move to.

In other words, something must move away BEFORE something (else) can move in. 

Well then it's a no-brainer. If something moves at the speed of light, the instruction (to get out of its way) will have to go a bit faster than the speed of light, wouldn't it.

Perhaps the neutrino is really just an instruction, a space (nothing) for a particle of matter to move through or into? 

In that case Einstein was right, "Nothing CAN travel faster than the speed of light".

Wonderful stuff but I'm still trying to work out how anything can move at all.

I mean, if we believe in particle matter the smallest particle must be indivisible, but how can an indivisible particle move in any direction without dissecting itself?

I think I'll stick to the crossword.

Ian (smile)


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 24, 2011)

Einstein completely misunderstood, light is not the problem, relativity only relates to time - The older you get the faster time passes...


----------



## IanMGSmith (Sep 24, 2011)

Bloggsworth said:


> Einstein completely misunderstood, light is not the problem, relativity only relates to time - The older you get the faster time passes...



heh heh ...guess we need a new theory.

I still feel young while all my "relatives" seem to be getting older. LOL


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 24, 2011)

Consider how fast time passed when:

A) You were in the classroom looking out of the window at others playing football, and

B) You were on the football field remembering that later it was a double-physics lesson...


----------



## Divus (Sep 24, 2011)

When one gets to the age of 70 - you are asked to reapply for your driving licence which is then renewed every three years.

My 73rd comes in November so I received a reminder to renew my photograph.

So I went to the photo booth in Tesco and followed the instructions.

I took the most diabolical photo of myself that I have ever seen.      
Bags under my eyes, grey hair, droopy mouth, a smirk.
It would frighten a copper merely to look at it.
I nearly put another £5 in the slot.

But now I know that it was all to do with the speed of light.   I am seeing myself as I shall be seen.

Or something like that.


----------



## m alexander (Sep 25, 2011)

I've seen an object brake from above light speed.

I'm writing a  personal experience UFO book, having more than 25 sightings to my name  of craft that were present because of their associations, interferences  and interactions with myself.  More than half of my sightings were  independently witnessed.

One evening back in 2004 I watched a craft brake from above light  speed a second or two before entering Earths atmosphere, then it continued its deceleration and then turned up and right into cloud cover.  Within a minute a large military jet could be seen diving from high altitude then followed the crafts route into the clouds.

The sighting of the craft was as follows:  Firstly a bright flash of white light appeared, lighting up appx. a quarter section of the night sky, then to the underside of that could be seen a streak/beam of light extending to the other side of the sky, at the end of that could be seen a disc like object.  The streak/beam of light slowly faded to a dark blue colour then to a translucent mass of particles held in a hexagonal tubular shape.  When that had totally disappeared the craft was covered in the heat/flames seen when an object enters Earths atmosphere, after appx 0.3 of a second that faded to nothing and then the craft turned right and up into cloud cover.

If you had witnessed this event for sure you'd have believed the object had braked from above light speed.

I live close to the military airfield of Salmesbury in Lancashire, so there's no need to wonder where the large military jet was based from, or the military helicopter which arrived on the scene about 20 to 40 minutes later.

Scientific know how changes with every month that passes, and sometime in the future we will have propulsion systems that drive our vehicles faster than light, but before we are allowed to develop them technologies we have to master ourselves and our planet.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 25, 2011)

If it was travelling faster than the speed of light you wouldn't have seen it coming...


----------



## nickhasnobeard (Sep 28, 2011)

If you were travelling the speed of light isn't there a chance YOU would see you coming?


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 3, 2011)

I think he's either yanking our chain or been sniffing the locoweed


----------

